# South Wales Champ Show



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone going to be there tomorrow? I know Tashi is going to be on the gate - looking forward to meeting her at last!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL Val - yep I am meeting Tashi too at the gates.
Will be there around half 9 ish....not in till after 11.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

where exactly is it? I should really know


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Its at Usk Showground


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

We got 1st and 2nd in minor puppy dog,really chuffed on the hound day


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

jackpeter said:


> We got 1st and 2nd in minor puppy dog,really chuffed on the hound day


Well Done Congrats!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done Jackpeter


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackpeter said:


> We got 1st and 2nd in minor puppy dog,really chuffed on the hound day


Well Done My friend got Res Dog ticket with her Junior dog on Toy day


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL Val - yep I am meeting Tashi too at the gates.
> Will be there around half 9 ish....not in till after 11.


We've got to be there at the crack of dawn - Emma is in the Junior Handling at 9am  and then I think the import reg is about lunch time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

jackpeter said:


> We got 1st and 2nd in minor puppy dog,really chuffed on the hound day


Well done!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> We've got to be there at the crack of dawn - Emma is in the Junior Handling at 9am  and then I think the import reg is about lunch time.


Import in at 11 am I think - not too close to each others rings this time but hope to catch up with you hun 
Actually while I am trying to settle my little madame in I may take a walk around and see if I can see ya


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Has everyone who went to South Wales washed all the mud away and dried out yet?  

Deb - it was brilliant to meet up with you again and see your dogs - your little girl is a stunner! Can't wait to see how she does at Crufts - congratulatins again for qualifying her.

Tashi, it was lovely to meet you at last - have you managed to take your pyjamas off yet??!!!  

We had a good day at the show, despite the weather - Baggio got best of breed and Calli got best opposite sex, and then Baggio beat the winner of Best Import (Working) to get Best Import overall - oh, and Emma got 3rd in JHA.  My friend's briard won best of breed; Evie's breeder's new pup won pastoral puppy group 3; and a border collie won pastoral group - so it was a good day all round!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Has everyone who went to South Wales washed all the mud away and dried out yet?
> 
> Deb - it was brilliant to meet up with you again and see your dogs - your little girl is a stunner! Can't wait to see how she does at Crufts - congratulatins again for qualifying her.
> 
> ...


yep pjs came off as soon as I got home havent got all the mud off yet but was oh so glad to get in the shower last night lol the neighbouring caravan to ours couldnt believe it when I got back to retrieve the OH's car and I took off my waterproofs to see that I was still in my pj's but a real great day to meet peeps and after nearly the abandonment of the show all went really really well -

ps. pj's now in the wash LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

heh heh - every time I go to a dog show now I'll be looking at the people on the gate and wondering what they've got on under their coats


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL What a day!!!


Well the washing machine never stopped last night - but all towels and dog bedding is now clean - cloths just drying.....
So glad I took my wellies......
Julie - I too will wonder what the people at the gate will be wearing - great to meet up with you at last - nice to put a face to the name 
Val - Its great to meet up with you - nice to get on so well with someone  Thankyou - both my girls are still fast asleep this morning - after sleeping like logs all night !!!!!
My next champ show is Leeds but I am at Alfreton show at Newark and Notts in a few weeks anyone going to either of those?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am at Leeds pjs will be staying at home though lOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Debbie said:


> My next champ show is Leeds but I am at Alfreton show at Newark and Notts in a few weeks anyone going to either of those?


We'll be at Leeds - we'll also be at National Working & Pastoral Champ Show at Malvern this Saturday, and East Of England Champ Show on the 17th.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If I aint doing anything may just come up to nwpb if I can get a lift with the puli's owner  and doing east of england although on gundog/utility day


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

tashi said:


> If I aint doing anything may just come up to nwpb if I can get a lift with the puli's owner  and doing east of england although on gundog/utility day


We'll probably see you around the puli ring if you do - Emma is handling a friend's komondor and they are on after the pulis.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

That would be good then will be wearing my pjs with the sheep on them LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

well done jackpeter and everyone else who had good days!!


----------



## jackpeter (Nov 15, 2007)

clueless said:


> Well Done My friend got Res Dog ticket with her Junior dog on Toy day


Well done to your freind

Thanks everyone


----------

